

$1,000,000 iPhone 4 Prototype Anyone? - mjurek
http://www.tekgoblin.com/2011/07/04/1000000-iphone-4-prototype-anyone/

======
sajid
Link to auction:

<http://cgi.ebay.com/130540359649>

If you look at the bidding history you'll find that a lot of the bids have
been retracted or cancelled. The current bid is down to $101,000.00

I'll be surprised if at the end of the auction the winning bid is anything
more than a few hundred dollars.

